# Hello from Des Moines, Iowa.



## Messy1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello to everyone! My name is Bryon and I am from Des Moines, Iowa. I, like alot of you on here, am obsessed with military aviation. But more specifically the era before WW2 through and up to The Korean War. I am also equally mezmerized by anything to do with history, but mainly WW2 history is my love! My father served in Vietnam working the flight deck of the USS Ranger. I suppose that is where I get my love of military history from. I look forward to reading all the past and future threads and discussions. I have learned alot all ready, and look forward to learning more in the future. I truly believe that the best way to honor those soldiers of the past no matter the side, and to honor what they fought for, is to learn as much about them and the wars they fought in, and pass it on to future generations!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Bryon. Lots of good people here.

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Dec 3, 2007)

hey mate! 

Welcome from the land of Oz.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome Bryon


----------



## Njaco (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Bryon, Welcome to the best forum on the WWW.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello Bryon welcome from another Aussie!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2007)

Alright son?


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## mkloby (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome from Jacksonville, NC


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum from Christchurch, NZ


----------

